# Need Help To Id A Vise



## hackley69 (Apr 2, 2016)

For some reason I'm unable to post some pictures but maybe I can provide enough information. I would say it is a knock off of a Wilton Bullet vise. The only thing is it has no name brand stamped on it anywhere. The key under the tube has a date stamp of 8-87. And on the screw where the handle goes through is the number 900073BL. On one jaw is the number 121033 with a large S1 under it.on the stationary jaw is the number 1780. It appears to be a really well made vise with no slack in its movement. I will post some pictures when I figure it out again. Any ideas?


----------



## hackley69 (Apr 2, 2016)

Well it never fails,after posting this I do see that Rock River made a vise like this one but this one does not even hade Rock River on it. Fastnal has a Rock River listed but only sales it in Canada.


----------



## LucknowKen (Apr 3, 2016)

One tenth the cost of the Wilton 
https://www.fastenal.com/products/details/0269148


For about $250 more
https://www.fastenal.com/products/d...~|categoryl3:"600449 Vises and Accessories"|~


----------

